# homemade Coliseum. TONS cheaper



## kochab (Aug 16, 2007)

anyone know if this thing competes with the omega garden's (that thing that spins 100 plants around a light in the center of a wheel holding your plants) production?

Mini Coliseum Double your yield with less light! The Coliseum is the ultimate vertical garden! By using a stacked array of lamps, plants recieve a much more even light coverage than is possible with flat gardens. Simply raise the unit onto a stand or cinder blocks, pack with perlite, and run as a drain-to-waste system. The Coliseum may look intimidating, but is actually the easiest system to maintain and operate. The Mini Coliseum features 120 plant sites as well as necessary plumbing. The unit is also modular, so more layers can be added for an even more productive garden. The recomended lighting for the Mini unit is (2) 600 watt bulbs. Call toll free for more details.




Call to Order Mini Coliseum 120 - $1500.00* Addition layers available



anybody ever considered buying one of these????
I say its a waste of money. I can build something to the same effect using 8 plastic 50 gallon barrels and some effect of chicken wire type material (with approximately 3in wide x 5in long squares of wire in a grid pattern) and 2x4's.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 16, 2007)

these are supposed to be the new room. they are supposed to put out incredible yields. i see a lot of articles but not to many actual grows.


----------



## kochab (Aug 16, 2007)

if anyone cares to find out how i can make a DIY about it and try to get enough materials to build a small prototype. I just wrote out the diy but accidentally erased it because i had it copied to paste in a reply to the first post. Im high and i cant remember how to spell "Coliseum" so i copied it to paste it into the title and it put "Coliseum" over the diy i had copied and took me an hour to write.
I officially now hate the store bought version of the f-ing "Coliseum"..........


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 16, 2007)

i have this friend.......... it gets good around page 3 - https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/11577-octagon-3.html


----------



## kochab (Aug 16, 2007)

i m checkin it out but i dont care if it turns or not because I am going to be putting qt size containers in them and do a dwc setup by sog conditions. using the FIM technique. they will have twice as many bud sites from FIM+DWC x SOG=? is what i wanna know man. im just broke i dont have the cash or time to turn it. although the principal would be easy. attach a bottom and drill a hole in it, attach one of those gay Christmas tree turner thingys that make em turn in a circle. make light hang stationary in center.

i forgot 1 important key part. you must duct tape it all together cause your a pothead. lol


----------



## trusten (Aug 16, 2007)

my friend has one and off of one of his harvest's i belive he got like around 6pounds


----------



## kochab (Aug 16, 2007)

wanna know how to do it with 8 50 gallon plastic barrels or not? if so ill type it up after work. tonight in about 8 hrs


----------



## Drizzle (Aug 16, 2007)

LOL, that pic is from my local hydro store.


----------



## kochab (Aug 16, 2007)

ok here is a rough draft idea.

step 1. cut top and bottom off two barrels then cut down into center of both to make 4 curved pieces.

step 2. 
lay all 4 panels from the 2 dissected barrels out flat.

step 3. take a 2 ft peice of 2x4 and bolt it onto the overlapping barrel edges as shown by blue piece.

step 4.
step 3 is now shown in brown. the blue is an additional 4 2x4 sections also @ 2ft length.


----------



## kochab (Aug 16, 2007)

step 5.
make support for the barrel wall and raise it. length and angle of supports will vary depending on the size of your wall.

step 6.
step 5 is shown in brown now. secure a 2x4 board all the way across the wall horizontally. about 8 inches down from what will be the top edge. make one to hold the bottom of the wire as well at a lenght that will provide the wire to be at a 45 degree angle .

step 7. 
step 6 is now in brown as well. Attach the wire to the frame securely enough to hold the plant cups and medium being used.

step 8

make a matching wall just alike and put close enough together to contain as much light as possible but provide for good ventilation as well. rig up a ventilation system and hang light from sky (ceiling?) in the middle in a fashion that you can raise and lower it. many lights may be needed for multiple plants. fans may be added blowing horizonatally down from above the walls to help. possibally some fans that turn inside on a small table set in the center???? blowing at the walls and moving too.......


----------



## kochab (Aug 16, 2007)

what do you guys think am i an aimless stoner or would this be able to be built to be a cheap, effective alternitave to this expensive sto' bought colleseum thingy???? I still cant spell that right.....o_0

and we could put a bottom on it and put a christmas tree turner under it then and it would rotate in a big circle except all the supports would have to be put on wheels like the ones on a computer chair.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 16, 2007)

you didn't check out my link did you? it's pvc.


----------



## kochab (Aug 17, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> you didn't check out my link did you? it's pvc.


actually fdd yes I did and it was ok. my design would hold more plants. possiblly small dwc setups. i hate flood and drip systems. this would be cheaper and easier to build too man. see the advantages?


----------



## offgridgrower (Feb 3, 2009)

fdd:
do you if harmious yielded off the coliseum the 2nd time, if so how much? did he work out the kinks any? i see he hasnt posted in over a couple years.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 3, 2009)

offgridgrower said:


> fdd:
> do you if harmious yielded off the coliseum the 2nd time, if so how much? did he work out the kinks any? i see he hasnt posted in over a couple years.


i have no idea where that guy is.


----------



## offgridgrower (Feb 3, 2009)

bummer, well looks like i will be taking over this thread as i plan on building one or two of these after this grow!


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Feb 3, 2009)

Okay, I found this setup by Heath Robinson on here. Which by the way was a pain in the ass since the search function does not work at all. Anyways, this is a different take on the whole Coliseum/vertical grow thing. https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical.html

He's got some great ideas in there, so it's at least worth it to check it out.


----------

